# Rotating tires is so easy!!!!



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

In all the years I have been working on cars, I never realized how easy it was to rotate my tires. You will probably say well duh Patman but. The last time I did it I used my spare and it took forever. This time starting with the back wheel, I removed the passenger wheel, put the car on a jack stand and proceeded to the driver front. Being the right rear was in the air, when I jacked the driver side of the car, it took the entire side of the car up in the air. Effectively, I had 3 wheels in air. With that situation, I was able to move the right rear to the front left and move the front left to rear left. That just left the right side of the car to do . After I set the driver side down, I proceeded the right front removed the wheel put on the wheel from the right rear move to left rear, Amen I was done. As I said last time I tried this I thought to use my spare instead of a jack stand. Took twice as long to do and a lot more jacking!!!! At least next time I do it it will be warm again even though it was not too bad in my garage!!! Took about 1/2 hour.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Well duh Patman!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I prefer the spare tire method, might seem like more work but it actually takes the same or less time. You should check with the tire shop you bought your tires from, the one I use Pomps Tire rotations are free if you bought 4 tires from them. 

Its way to cold outside to work on any car issues, unless you have a heated garage. I don't even like standing outside long enough to clean the snow out of my wheel wells after I park for the night.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Well duh Patman!


LOL I said that only bc after I figured that out it seemed like something I should have known!!!!!!!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

spacedout said:


> I prefer the spare tire method, might seem like more work but it actually takes the same or less time. You should check with the tire shop you bought your tires from, the one I use Pomps Tire rotations are free if you bought 4 tires from them.
> 
> Its way to cold outside to work on any car issues, unless you have a heated garage. I don't even like standing outside long enough to clean the snow out of my wheel wells after I park for the night.


Thought about going back to where I bought the tires but I don't know about the free rotations. It is a Goodyear corporate store downtown Cincinnati. Yesterday we were having a "heat wave" 35F so I changed my oil and I wanted to do before today since we were under a Winter weather advisory for Today and as usual nothing happened. My wife complained about how cold it is and I will get sick by being out in the garage for .5 hours(when I came back in she said your voice changed bc you are sick!, I was like really!!!). There was a little ice this morning and the news reporters went out of their way to find the little ice that was there and made a big story about it. It was on a side street that no one drives or walks on. Except for this reporter sliding down the hill on the ice. I don't think it gets as cold in Cincinnati as it does in Wisconsin but it is still quite chilly! I am glad I won't be doing again until Summer.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Interesting solution. Sounds a little scary to have 3/4 of the car held in the air by one jack stand and one jack. I'll stick with the spare tire method. I also like to clean and wax my rims while they are off the car, so I already take a little extra time anyway.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Well there seems to be someting MIssing here !! 

Patman did you not just buy new tyres ? and yer rotating them already !


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

148 fuel ups thru fuelly, 2 years of ownership, 148/105 = 1.4 fill ups a week. 12 gallon tank, 35 mpg, 420 miles per tank. 1.4 tanks a week x 420 miles, 588 miles driven a week. should rotate the tires every 8.5 weeks, if my math is correct. all of these numbers are unofficial and should not be used for any reason, i am not liable for any damages.
its 1 am.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

brian v said:


> Well there seems to be someting MIssing here !!
> 
> Patman did you not just buy new tyres ? and yer rotating them already !


Seemed soon to me also but 6-7000 miles ago! I drive a lot. I know I bought them before "old man " winter hit (Sept/Oct) old tires were sliding around in the rain too much and I wanted better snow traction I could look it up on my spreadsheet at home but I am at work!


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Having 2 jacks 2 jack stands and an air compressor, rotating tires is as hum drum a chore as changing oil to me.


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

How did you reset the TPMS? That's what keeps me from doing it. $20 at Valvoline is much easier and when I get a new set I'll make sure they come with free rotation.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

cruze01 said:


> How did you reset the TPMS? That's what keeps me from doing it. $20 at Valvoline is much easier and when I get a new set I'll make sure they come with free rotation.


I don't reset it or worry about it. I have a tire pressure gauge and I can use the TPMS display as reference


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

You refered to your self in 3rd person LMAO!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> Having 2 jacks 2 jack stands and an air compressor, rotating tires is as hum drum a chore as changing oil to me.



Hey were all going to Vetterin's to get our tyres rotated ! IT"S Humdrum for Him ...


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

brian v said:


> Hey were all going to Vetterin's to get our tyres rotated ! IT"S Humdrum for Him ...


Yea and changing disk brakes is hum drum to me!!! I talk to friends that don't know how to work on cars and they are surprised I know how to do things mechanics charge hundreds of $ to do. They often tell me they will bring their cars to me since I am able to do these things!(I have the tools and knowhow to do so.)


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Patman said:


> In all the years I have been working on cars, I never realized how easy it was to rotate my tires. You will probably say well duh Patman but. The last time I did it I used my spare and it took forever. This time starting with the back wheel, I removed the passenger wheel, put the car on a jack stand and proceeded to the driver front. Being the right rear was in the air, when I jacked the driver side of the car, it took the entire side of the car up in the air. Effectively, I had 3 wheels in air. With that situation, I was able to move the right rear to the front left and move the front left to rear left. That just left the right side of the car to do . After I set the driver side down, I proceeded the right front removed the wheel put on the wheel from the right rear move to left rear, Amen I was done. As I said last time I tried this I thought to use my spare instead of a jack stand. Took twice as long to do and a lot more jacking!!!! At least next time I do it it will be warm again even though it was not too bad in my garage!!! Took about 1/2 hour.


I usually rotate tires while changing oil, so both fronts are off the ground on jack stands anyway. Then I just pull both front tires, jack up the rears one at a time and change out the tire, then replace both fronts. Usually can have it done by the time the oil is done draining and it's time to get under and do the filter. That's on my other vehicles, but I assume it will work out just as well once I start doing the Cruze service myself.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

revjpeterson said:


> I usually rotate tires while changing oil, so both fronts are off the ground on jack stands anyway. Then I just pull both front tires, jack up the rears one at a time and change out the tire, then replace both fronts. Usually can have it done by the time the oil is done draining and it's time to get under and do the filter. That's on my other vehicles, but I assume it will work out just as well once I start doing the Cruze service myself.


Initially that was my intent but it was enough that I was able to change the oil on Sunday night, wife ran me thru for that, being it was cold outside. Besides her car was in the garage and it would have made things rather tight so I did it while she was at work last night. Plan on doing her car this weekend when it is supposed to be @50 F in Cincinnati. I like your idea of rotating while changing oil. I am usually a person that does one thing, I do it very well and move on. Ergo I change oil first and then do the rotation. I will try differently with her car this weekend. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

brian v said:


> Hey were all going to Vetterin's to get our tyres rotated ! IT"S Humdrum for Him ...


Open Sat and Sun from 7:00 am to 4:00 pm.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Patman said:


> I don't reset it or worry about it. I have a tire pressure gauge and I can use the TPMS display as reference


That's exactly how I do it also. If I even look at my DIC for TP once a month I'm lucky.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Discount Tire does free tire rotations. Its where I go for just about everything tire related. They even price matched TireRack when I put new tires on my Grand Prix.


----------



## tommyt37 (Jun 14, 2014)

Vetterin said:


> That's exactly how I do it also. If I even look at my DIC for TP once a month I'm lucky.


Better then looking at your DIC for VD


----------

